# UK Paper Driving Licence



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

I have the old paper type UK licence, and have lived here now for 2 yrs. I went in Local cop shop in San Pedro, and they said my paper licence is fine to use, but I really would like to swap over for Credit Card style. Is there anywhere that offers this "service", as I never go back to UK? Anywhere near Marbella would be great.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eamon said:


> I have the old paper type UK licence, and have lived here now for 2 yrs. I went in Local cop shop in San Pedro, and they said my paper licence is fine to use, but I really would like to swap over for Credit Card style. Is there anywhere that offers this "service", as I never go back to UK? Anywhere near Marbella would be great.


if you no longer live in the UK I'm pretty certain that's not possible - you have to have a proper UK address & do it via the DVLA 

how much longer does your licence have before it expires? - you'll have to change it for a Spanish one then, in any case


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> if you no longer live in the UK I'm pretty certain that's not possible - you have to have a proper UK address & do it via the DVLA
> 
> how much longer does your licence have before it expires? - you'll have to change it for a Spanish one then, in any case


Thanks. It expires 2035, and as I said in original mssg, paper licences are fine to use in Spain. I just feel happier with a CC style...but no big deal.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eamon said:


> Thanks. It expires 2035, and as I said in original mssg, paper licences are fine to use in Spain. I just feel happier with a CC style...but no big deal.


yes, if they have said they are happy with the paper one then you shouldn't have a problem I suppose - though I have for sure heard of other people being told the opposite :confused2:

my point though, was that you can't change it in Spain, except for a Spanish one


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Eamon said:


> Thanks. It expires 2035, and as I said in original mssg, paper licences are fine to use in Spain. I just feel happier with a CC style...but no big deal.



Is the original paper licence an 'EU licence' or a 'UK licence' - if the latter, then I can't see how you can drive in Spain for any length of time. I have been told that the ONLY valid licence is an EU photo licence (which may or may not have a paper counterpart).

_UK driving licences

UK driving licences issued from 1990 and the photocard licence issued from 1997 are accepted in Spain. The minimum age required to drive is 18 years. For information about the photocard driving licence please visit the DVLA website.

Licences issued before 1990 are only accepted if accompanied by an official translation into Spanish (available from the Spanish Embassy in London and the Real Automóvil Club de España if the licence holder is already in Spain). Holders of these may prefer to use an International Licence issued anywhere outside Spain.

You may keep your UK licence (if issued after 1990) or exchange it for a Spanish one, subject to the same medical examinations as Spanish nationals. It is advisable to exchange UK licences for Spanish ones (which are valid for visits to the UK). The DVLA won't put a non-UK address on a replacement licence, or send one out of the UK. Therefore, if your UK licence is lost or stolen in Spain, you will not be able to obtain a replacement licence from the UK. Spanish authorities will not be able to replace one they did not issue. For information on how to apply for a Spanish driving licence, please contact the Jefatura Provincial de Trafico in your area.

Source: http://ukinspain.fco.gov.uk/en/help-...-in-spain/cars_


All the info you need is here

http://www.dgt.es/portal/es/oficina_...en%20 España.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks, but that is where the "confusion" comes..he said / she said. I went in to Police Station San Pedro, and they said...no problem. I just looked at my licence, and it says UK....BUT, just below that says "European Communities Model"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eamon said:


> Thanks, but that is where the "confusion" comes..he said / she said. I went in to Police Station San Pedro, and they said...no problem. I just looked at my licence, and it says UK....BUT, just below that says "European Communities Model"


yes it _should _be OK - but in the end it will depend on the traffic cop who stops you - some have been known to give an on the spot fine which you then have to fight


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Is the original paper licence an 'EU licence' or a 'UK licence' - if the latter, then I can't see how you can drive in Spain for any length of time. I have been told that the ONLY valid licence is an EU photo licence (which may or may not have a paper counterpart).
> 
> _UK driving licences
> 
> ...


BOTH links are dead


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Have you had a medical? To drive in Spain you need to have had a medical, question your local driving school, How and Where, if you are to remain in Spain you should exchange your U.K. licence for a Spanish one, it can always be changed back if you return to the U.K.

My wife and I took medicals, we obtained the form from the Farmacia, photographs for the new licence, we then attended the government office that issues Residencia certificates and they sorted a new licence for my wife. I didn't bother, I don't drive here.

However the procedure here is completely different from the rest of Spain, so you will need to enquire in your local area.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You don't necessarily need a medical to change to a Spanish licence. It depends how old you are. It isn't really a medical anyway, just a co-ordination and eyesight test.

It's a good idea to have a Spanish one because apart from anything else it has your NIE number on and can be used as ID instead of your passport.

So why not pop down to the nearest Tráfico and get it sorted!

DIRECCION GENERAL DE TRAFICO
San Antonio, 29
29601 , MARBELLA , MALAGA


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eamon said:


> BOTH links are dead


try this one Driving licences and vehicles

and this http://ukinspain.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/help-for-BNs/SpDriversLicenceInscription.pdf


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> You don't necessarily need a medical to change to a Spanish licence. It depends how old you are. It isn't really a medical anyway, just a co-ordination and eyesight test.
> 
> It's a good idea to have a Spanish one because apart from anything else it has your NIE number on and can be used as ID instead of your passport.
> 
> ...


Ours was a full medical, hearing, eye test , cardiac, repository, limbs examined, fingers, blood pressure, everything, and not just us oldies, everyone.

They will not exchange or issue a licence here without the medical

Like I said before, different areas different procedures.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> You don't necessarily need a medical to change to a Spanish licence. It depends how old you are. It isn't really a medical anyway, just a co-ordination and eyesight test.
> 
> It's a good idea to have a Spanish one because apart from anything else it has your NIE number on and can be used as ID instead of your passport.
> 
> ...


Perhaps it's regional thing, but here everyone has a medical AND a psycotechnical test. If you have diabetes, or maybe other illnesses you MAY have to take it more often, every five years for example. Check with dgt or your doctor


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Eamon said:


> BOTH links are dead




Sorry worked for me but now don't - try this one

Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL : Tu permiso de conducción : Canje de permisos




Hepa said:


> Ours was a full medical, hearing, eye test , cardiac, repository, limbs examined, fingers, blood pressure, everything, and not just us oldies, everyone.
> 
> They will not exchange or issue a licence here without the medical
> 
> Like I said before, different areas different procedures.



Which 'repository' did they check?:confused2::eyebrows:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Sorry worked for me but now don't - try this one
> 
> Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL : Tu permiso de conducción : Canje de permisos
> 
> ...


I know what I mean, respiratory, Old Gits like me are allowed the odd mistake


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> I know what I mean, respiratory, Old Gits like me are allowed the odd mistake


Not when you're driving though! Now we know why they needed to test everything!


----------



## Sceptocrat (Jun 3, 2012)

We did a lot of research (this was in the Cadiz area, and this was what we were told. You have to have a licence with a photo ID. UK or Spanish, doesn't matter, both are valid. HOWEVER, which ever one you have, you need to take a medical every five years, or whatever the length is for your age. 

There are some Police that think the spanish one is the only one, and you will get fined. I changed mine to a Spanish licence to avoid such hassle.

I like the credit card sized ID of the Spnish licence 
as I can use it to validate credit card payments instead of a bulky passport.

Oh yeah as said, when your UK licence expires, you HAVE to get a spanish one.


----------



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Have you had a medical? To drive in Spain you need to have had a medical, question your local driving school, How and Where, if you are to remain in Spain you should exchange your U.K. licence for a Spanish one, it can always be changed back if you return to the U.K.
> 
> My wife and I took medicals, we obtained the form from the Farmacia, photographs for the new licence, we then attended the government office that issues Residencia certificates and they sorted a new licence for my wife. I didn't bother, I don't drive here.
> 
> However the procedure here is completely different from the rest of Spain, so you will need to enquire in your local area.


In relation to your statement "However the procedure here is completely different from the rest of Spain" AND "I didn't bother, I don't drive here"... WHERE exactly is here?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

CroptopMartin said:


> In relation to your statement "However the procedure here is completely different from the rest of Spain" AND "I didn't bother, I don't drive here"... WHERE exactly is here?


Valverde, El Hierro, Canary Islands

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Not when you're driving though! Now we know why they needed to test everything!


I do not drive here


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

Eamon said:


> Thanks, but that is where the "confusion" comes..he said / she said. I went in to Police Station San Pedro, and they said...no problem. I just looked at my licence, and it says UK....BUT, just below that says "European Communities Model"


My suggestion is to exchange it for a Spanish one. Anyway, ideally, you should do if you have lived here longer than six months AND have been driving (so say the Spaniards).

The Spanish licence looks exactly the same as our UK one except it has E (for España) instead of EU. It also has your NIE on it and will serve as a master for identification purposes.

I did mine. It cost 27€ and the lifespan of my licence is honoured by the Spanish traffic bureau until it expires in 2022, so I won´t need to renew in five years and have a medical (which is nothing really ... not even a real medical).

However, I have now been waiting five months for my new licence to arrive ... I have been given a temporary one, which is fine, but it´s just a piece of paper with my name on it. 

My advice, especially since you are not returning to the UK would be to exchange it.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Manin_bcn said:


> My suggestion is to exchange it for a Spanish one. Anyway, ideally, you should do if you have lived here longer than six months AND have been driving (so say the Spaniards).
> 
> The Spanish licence looks exactly the same as our UK one except it has E (for España) instead of EU. It also has your NIE on it and will serve as a master for identification purposes.
> 
> ...


Well you mentioned a point that may persuade me to go that route...you say they "honour" the UK expiry date..in my case that is 2030...is that 100% across the regions, as no one has mentioned this before, which is a BIG+. Bit disappointed you have been waiting 5 months though!!


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, not sure if it´s "across the regions" but certainly here, in Barcelona, they´ve honoured it. 

Since the central traffic bureau is based in Madrid then, maybe, yes. I don´t see why not?

Yup, really hacked off ... traffic bureau here blame DVLA, DVLA blame traffic bureau here. I don´t care who is at fault just SEND ME MY LICENCE!!


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Manin_bcn said:


> Well, not sure if it´s "across the regions" but certainly here, in Barcelona, they´ve honoured it.
> 
> Since the central traffic bureau is based in Madrid then, maybe, yes. I don´t see why not?
> 
> Yup, really hacked off ... traffic bureau here blame DVLA, DVLA blame traffic bureau here. I don´t care who is at fault just SEND ME MY LICENCE!!


No wonder the Euro Zone is in crisis!!


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

Haha!


----------

